# little switch there =)



## TUGBrian (Jan 5, 2011)

Happy new year to all you DVC owners...you guys have way more activity than the non-traditional forum...so I made a little change!  Hope it brings more activity and visibility to the DVC forum now!


----------



## siesta (Jan 5, 2011)

good idea, hi mouse owners


----------



## frank808 (Jan 5, 2011)

hello to you


----------



## chriskre (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## pumba526 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Excellent!*

I like it!!  Thanks for making it a bit quicker to check this forum!!


----------



## rhonda (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Serina (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah! Thanks!:whoopie:


----------



## littlestar (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks, Brian.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey Brian, thanks from a DVC non-owner who watches this board faithfully!  I love DisneyWorld and don't get there as often as I'd like but this is a nice fix, much less time-consuming than the disboards.  Thanks, too, to all you DVC owners who contribute here for the rest of us.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Brian!


----------



## Culli (Jan 6, 2011)

I was wondering where the forum went!  Thanks this makes sense.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 6, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> Happy new year to all you DVC owners...you guys have way more activity than the non-traditional forum...so I made a little change!  Hope it brings more activity and visibility to the DVC forum now!



Thanks for the upgrade!


----------



## Denise L (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow, very nice!  I just noticed it was more prominent!  Thanks  !


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you.  I like it.  It took me a minute to find it.  I was looking for it in the original spot.


----------



## icydog (Jan 9, 2011)

*Wow, thanks!!*

Hooray... When I suggested a DVC forum years ago this is what I wanted...
Thank you very much Brian!!!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 10, 2011)

icydog said:


> Hooray... When I suggested a DVC forum years ago this is what I wanted...
> Thank you very much Brian!!!



Better late then never....


----------



## icydog (Jan 10, 2011)

tomandrobin said:


> Better late then never....



Agreed!!

 I see you are very active on MouseSavers. Maybe now we can get some real action over here on Tug.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 10, 2011)

I use to post a lot on Tug, but when the economy went down, so did a lot of attitudes on Tug. 

MouseOwners is so much more upbeat.....I like Happy.


----------



## icydog (Jan 10, 2011)

So funny you say this!! (Hey that's ironic isn't it?) I see the naysayers here and sometimes it gets me down too.  There are some people who just get off putting Disney and DVC down. They are entitled to their opinions of course, but we get it already. No need to reiterate on every post. 

I hope this forum will pick up now that we have our own space. Here's to Brian for giving us a voice!!


----------

